# Our girls



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

These are our lovely girls. (Cupcake - crazy lovable Boston terrier) (Stinky - neighborhood rescue chihuahua Pomeranian mix?) (Roxy - pound rescue Boxer - pit mix?) I love them so much!!  I wouldn't trade them for the world. =)


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

cute puppers..


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the pics of the three looking up at you!! hehe


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awwww, sweet babies! They're all so adorable! This reminds me that I need to take pictures of my other puppers and post them... if I ever get around to that!

I have to say, Stinky stole my heart. What a cute little mutt!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg I looooooove bostons <3


----------



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Awwww, sweet babies! They're all so adorable! This reminds me that I need to take pictures of my other puppers and post them... if I ever get around to that!
> 
> I have to say, Stinky stole my heart. What a cute little mutt!


Stinky has a very expressive face =) She is the alpha of the dogs as well and she gives them the evil eye a lot. lol It's always the small dogs.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Omg I looooooove bostons <3


They're begining to grow on me. I've met a few lately and they seem to have Pittie personalities (total lovebugs). SIL had one for a while and he was a doll. (I tried to sneak him back to TX.) My cousin and his wife just adopted a blind Boston at Petsmart a couple months ago. He was the best behaved dog at the gift exchange. (Mine weren't there, lol.)

Adorable doggies btw.


----------



## poshpooch (Dec 27, 2009)

*Cupcake*

Thank you =) Cupcake was our first dog and actually the first dog I've ever owned and she is the best. She is very smart and potty trained super fast and knows soo many tricks, she is definitely a people pleaser. Because of Cupcake 5 of our family and friends have gotten bostons. They all love my Cupcake.


----------

